# Small TV wall mounts for speaker wall mounts



## 95silverstallion (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm in the market for speaker wall mounts but nothing seems to have the weight ratings or a good review. Then it clicked in my head...why not get small TV wall mounts and use them for speaker mounts? It should be pretty easy to adapt. Has anyone done this before? I'm thinking something like these



http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=182-369


FYI...im wall mounting 4 speakers-2 surrounds at 11.5lbs each and 2 rears at 9lbs each


----------

